# Alert! Previous Fan Failure



## Almeza (Jun 4, 2007)

Hello, I just started to recieve an error each time I start up my computer that says:

"Alert! Previous fan failure. Strike F1 to continue or F2 to run setup utility.
or something very close to this.

This error has happened to me previously about one year ago and then one day or night it suddenly fixed itself and began working again but now the problem has come to me again.

I tried removing the fan and blowing it out for dust, hair and other things that could plug it up.

Another thing i checked was the Event Log and it says there was an error with the CPU Fan and the event type was labled "Out of Range" (What's up with that? Is that my problem?)

Rather than waiting for that certain time to happen again where it fixes itself I would like to discover how I can fix it myself. In my honest opinion I think the fan is able to run but I am not positive. Any possibilities for a solution would be greatly appreciated... keep in mind I am not the most advanced in computer vocabulary although I believe I know the basics.

Thanks!


----------



## Almeza (Jun 4, 2007)

Oh my! About 10 minutes after I made my previous post my fan started working again!

I want to avoid this problem but I don't know how.

Even still now though... Any input on why this would happen???

Thanks again


----------



## biagrin (Jan 1, 2006)

it might be possible that it is just some strange error. if the cpu fan wasnt working then the cpu would fry. it could also be a loose cpu fan wire.


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

Check and see if the the fan is noisy, could be a sign the bearings are failing.
Its not a big deal to change the heatsink and fan, and they are quite cheap
Also check the chipset fan (if you have one) its is quite common for these to fail


----------



## Almeza (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeah I talked to another friend and he said it would fry but I saw that it was not working but nothing fried (Lucky me!). 

And to bigbear, The fan is not too noisy... But yeah replacing the parts are not too bad, you are correct, but I would hate to replace something that did not need replacing in the first place.

Thanks for your guys' replies .


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The CPU in that model is only a 2.4 GHz, so the heatsink would last a while dissipating the heat before a high temp shutdown, particularly if the PC was not under proceesor stressful tasks at the time.

Fans wear out, the bearings become stuffed, causing stalling or slow running. That is what is detected.

Its not uncommon and really should be fixed without delay.


----------



## latina_sailor (Jul 25, 2007)

Greetings to all,

I am currently experiencing the wonderful Previous Fan failure msg.... i tried calling good ol' dell but since my POS is not under warranty anymore, Im left to fend for myself  ... so here I am... looking for some A-ssistance  .

I have a dell dimension 8250 been having the prob for about 3-4 mos.. can pass the msg however, my system is running tremedously slow and will lock up. ANy suggestions or support will be great and oh so appreciated.

 Thanks to all.


** support the men and women of the armed forces**


----------

